# bob sykes or where? sheepshead?



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

heard sheepshead were around the bridge pilings, has anyone heard this or possibly caught any? Looking to go somewhere in the a.m., any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

They are out there, from what I hear from my friends most bridges will be holding them . 
I'm pretty sure if u drop some fiddlers you will catch some.


----------



## fox26 (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks I am gonna try it in the morning, if I catch any I will post.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds good I'm trying for them in my yak this weekend.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've seen a few guys on sikes try and arrow them. so i'm sure they're around. good luck


----------

